# Entertaining Stuff Suggestions



## Amiir (Jun 11, 2015)

I need to get distracted. If you people could suggest anything that's entertaining in any shape or form I'd really appreciate it. Youtube videos, channels, websites, online comics, really anything that's on the internet. It doesn't necessarily have to be funny, just... Engaging and, if possible, long lasting as well. Whatever you look up to pass time, whether SFW or NSFW. Anything.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 11, 2015)

Read it from the beginning.
http://lackadaisy.foxprints.com/

Or...
[video=youtube;o3QMqW0Vbzk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3QMqW0Vbzk[/video]
Modernized and subtitled for your convenience.


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 11, 2015)

_Cat Goes Fishing_ is a cute, casual game on Steam. You catch fish, sell them, buy rods to catch bigger/rarer fish, buy boats and bombs etc. There are even scary glowy anglerfish in the dark deeps to try and snag.

It's easy to play for short sessions with relaxing music and fun goals. :3


----------



## Amiir (Jun 11, 2015)

Ariosto, I did watch your opera piece from start to finish and it was actually pretty good! I had to go look for another enactment for the last 10 minutes or so since the video you proposed was damaged near the end but still, it was very enjoyable. Thank you too Blackberry for your suggestion


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 11, 2015)

watch WatchMojo.com on YouTube if you have a extremely low standard on entertainment.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 11, 2015)

Even if you've never played persona 4, search YouTube for hiimdaisy persona 4 comic dub. It's about 30 min and funny as all! Lifts my spirits every time!
also, if you're a rpg geek, the order of the stick webcomic will keep you entertained for hours!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 11, 2015)

You could also look up GrimGimoire and witness one of the first lesbian romances in gaming. 

[video=youtube;HXMpoeAFyWI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXMpoeAFyWI[/video]


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm quite glad to see you liked it, Amiir! Sorry that it was damaged, though, I didn't notice it until I finished watching it myself ^^ ;;
But I was right in trusting _Gianni Schicchi_'s charms to connect with a modern non-opera-going audience, so yay!


----------

